# NYU MFA directing 2013



## jennifer.hightower2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Hey ya'll applying to the MFA program for directing.  I was just wanting to find out more about other people's experience with the application process right now.  I am having to do a skype interview, and was wondering if other people are doing the same thing or going up to the school?   Also, what are ya'lls plans on funding the $50,000 a year tuition expense, plus funding your film project??


----------

